# Seeking Working Holiday Makers (417 & 462) and Temporary Graduates (485) in Australia



## Shar12

*Seeking Working Holiday Makers (417 & 462) and Temporary Graduates (485) in Australia*

Seeking people currently living in Australia on Temporary Graduate 485 or Working Holiday 417 or 462 visas for a research project run through the University of Western Sydney.

Participants will be asked to take part in a one hour interview about their experiences in Australia and their future plans, either in person in Sydney or via Skype.

$20 gift vouchers are available for participating but places are limited.

Please private message me at Expat Form or email:

<s.robertson>(AT)<uws>(DOT)<edu>(DOT)<au>


----------

